# How many different types of food/treats do you have on hand at once?



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

I have this bad habit (or maybe good habit depending on how you look at it) of buying food and treats for my dog anytime I find a good deal on something high quality, or something new I'd like to try, regardless of if he needs it. I just looked and realized that my "collection" is getting a little excessive and I'm starting to become concerned with A) where to store all this stuff and B) if we can even use it up before it expires. He's a small dog. About 13 lbs.
Currently I have:
*Food:*
Acana Chicken & Burbank Potato (1/3 of a 15 lbs bag)
Acana Grasslands (1/3 of a 15 lbs bag)
Fromm Gold Small Breed Adult (5 lbs bag)
Acana Small Breed Adult (sample)
Acana Duck & Bartlett Pear (sample)
Acana Pacifica (sample)
3 assorted cans of Wellness
Large ziplock bag of frozen chicken necks

*Treats:*
Zukes mini naturals salmon
Zukes lil links wild rabbit & apple
Nutro Natural Choice crunchy apple cookies
Blue Dog Bakery chew peanut butter and molasses bars
Pure Snacks freeze dried beef liver
Zukes hip action peanut butter
Greenies teenie senior
Pedigree dentastix
Nothing Added 100% canadian chicken breast
Nothing Added dehydrated duck feet
Homemade banana cookies
Pur Luv small peanut butter bones
Dog For Dog donation bar
Zukes mini naturals chicken

I've made a promise to myself not to buy anymore dog food and especially treats until i'm completely 100% out of everything. No matter how good of a deal it may be. I don't want to be a dog food hoarder lol.
What do you currently have on hand?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

That's a LOT of food for a little 13 lb guy! I guess it works if the expiry dates on the dog food bags are far enough in the future.

For a 67 lbs dog and a 77 lbs dog, I have one 40 lbs bag of dry food and buy another 30-40 lbs bag of food when I've got about 1/3 of the bag left. I have a bag of Grandma Lucy's PureFormance that I use as a mix-in or treat when it is really cold out. 
In the freezer, I have beef, chicken, duck, turkey and fish.

For treats, I have one box of milkbones I was given as a gift. I use either their kibble or real meat for treats.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

I guess I should note that first 3 food I listed, I have about 5 lbs of each, and the last 3 are sample bags which still last him a few days each!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

NicoleIsStoked said:


> I guess I should note that first 3 food I listed, I have about 5 lbs of each, and the last 3 are sample bags which still last him a few days each!


LOL, I was figuring all 6 foods listed were 5 or 15 lbs bags. I wish sample bags were large enough for even a single meal  

I go through roughly 25-30 lbs of kibble and 30 lbs of meat in a month.

Did you know that Zukes got sold to Nestle-Purina? 

When I do buy treats, there are a couple local companies that I really like. Since all the meat I have in the house is a pretty good treat I don't buy much else, but I consider these companies reliable in terms of quality and I have met the company owners in person which is a plus to me. 
Little Eatz -- dog treats that humans can eat too. And yep, I have sampled them.


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

yeah i read somewhere recently about zukes and nestle. i'm pretty disappointed honestly, but as long as the products remain the same, i'm not going to be too concerned. the ingredients are good and they are all USA sourced. the day that changes i'm done.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Just one 30lb dry food bag (varying brands), one 6lb Deli Fresh roll and several cans of sardines. I prefer fresh variety. We occasionally switch brands of dry food but never have more than one brand on hand (unless there was a really good clearance I couldn't pass up).


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper is strictly on 4Health GF Beef and he goes through roughly 1-2 bags a month. Luna is on a rotation diet and she goes through around 28 pounds a month. So I go through 58 pounds of kibble a month at least, in the fall and winter its more. I also go through about 16 cans of wet food a month.

Right now I have:

(3) 30 lb bags of 4Health GF Beef and Potato. 
(1) 12 lb bag of Fromm Four-Star Nutritionals GF Surf & Turf 
(1) 15lb bag of Canidae ALS
(1) 3 pound bag of Grandma Lucy's Artisan Grain Free Pork

Canned food-13.2oz:
12 cans of Natural Balance L.I.D.Sweet Potato & Venison 
12 cans of Merrick Classic Grain-Free Thanksgiving Day Dinner
12 Natural Balance Ultra Premium Beef 
12 cans of EVO 95% Beef 
12 cans of Wellness 95% Lamb
12 cans of Wellness 95% Beef
30 cans of Addiction New Zealand Brushtail & Vegetable

Treats:
Zukes Mini Salmon treats
Frozen carrots 
3 homemade treats in the house right now.

ETA: I forgot the order I placed just the other day. Once it gets here I will have:
40 bully sticks
(2) Duck chews
(2 ) Venison chews
Tub of Regular sized Greenies
Tub of jumbo sized Greenies

It seems like a lot of stuff but its not really. I will go through it quickly.
Jasper will eat the 4Health in around 2 to 3 months depending on how much we exercise. Luna will Finnish off the other 3 bags in around 2 months or less. The cans will last me around 6 months. The treats will be used for training and I will go through them quickly, maybe in a months time? The greenies will last me around a month, and the bull sticks will last me around 2-3 months.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

One food, Annamaet Extra and about 6 types of treats - Blue Dog Bakery Softies, Old Mother Hubbard Minis (2 flavors), Good Buddy rawhide (maybe not a true treat), carrots and peanut butter. Three Dog Bakery has cookies, Mutts, that fit nicely inside a large Kong but we ran out of them at this point.

The Old Mother Hubbard minis fit nicely in the ends of the Kong large bone as do baby carrots.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I have:

food:
perfectly raw chicken
carnivora rabbit
carnivora lamb
carnivora elk
orijen 6fish
PC grain free salmon
natural organics rabbit and salmon

treats
natural balance lid salmon
pedigree breath busters
old roy gravy bones
too be fair I have 8 dogs and different ones are for different dogs lol


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Right now I have 5 bags of dog food, which is a lot for me. Purina One Beyond- almost gone. It was my 'oh crap there's an ice storm coming and no time to get to pet store food'. Fromm Family Weight Management. The dogs aren't too keen so won't buy that one again. Wellness Reduced Fat- opened. Annamaet Lean- unopened. Dr Tim's Kinesis Grain Free- unopened. I usually only have 2 bags off kibble at a time. But after running totally dry I guess I got a bit overzealous.

I also have a little Ziwipeak but we're almost out. 

2 bags of Stella and Chewy's raw patties- beef and then the fish one.

A couple bags of buddy biscuits. One bag of wellness treats.

One bag of bully sticks from Best bully sticks.

One tub of dried beef liver. 

I also bought some high value treats at the human grocery store- hotdogs, chicken, and pepperoni.

About a dozen various cans of food. Ranging from Science Diet I/D- my go to bland diet, Purina, Wellness, TOTW, etc. A lot are leftover from Summer's tooth extractions and I was trying to find ANYTHING soft she'd eat. We go through about 1 can a week for kong stuffing.

I also bought a big bag of rib bones for them today.

Yeah I'm a hoarder of dog food. Tomorrow we're going to the feed store to pick up more Ziwipeak. I'm sure we'll come home with some more food and chews. lol


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Right now I have a "Maisy will statve!" Bag of pure balance lamb formula because I had one feeding left and the store was out of my brand. I also now have a bag of 4health my mom picked up in the city, the PB is 15 pounds the 4health is 30, this is the most I have ever had on hand. I have a bucket (small) of medium milkbones and a new box of large because I trust the company and they are perfect to shove in her Kong because the shape makes them hard to get back out. 

That's all I have. She gets little treats of meats, fruits and veggies whenever I cook though, and raw eggs occasionally if that counts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmmm I have been using up my e coupons lately-- so have 2 bags Solid gold hund n flockin puppy, an open bag of 4Health puppy mixed with Wellness core puppy, 4 bags of cat food-- 2 Merrick (the salmon one and the chicken grainfree one), and 2 bags of Solid gold cat food (its new dont what its called exactly) and the bag in use is Wellness core grainfree so thats actually 5... 
Treats I like to use free cat food sample packets (3 of those) and a pouch of Canadian goose jerky that was traded off to my daughter at lunch (the kids trade for things)- unfortuantly there isnt any flavoring and its pretty.... hmmm bland, but makes a great dog treat, my DH bought and feeds like 4 different kinds of store brand yucky treats-- the fake bacon strips are a fave....


----------



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

I have two different kinds of dog food, but that's only because Esme has food allergies. We usually have several different kinds of treats on hand, mainly because my mother sees a bag she thinks they'll enjoy and purchases it.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Food:

Half a bag of Dr. Tim's Pursuit. 

Treats:
15 lb box of kirkland dog biscuits
1lb bag of Three a Dog Bakery biscuits

That's it!


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

THANK DOG someone else has this issue...

Right now: 

dry:
~7 lbs left of 28lb orijen 6 fish
15lb natures domain salmon
4lb back to basics pork
4lb merrick toy breed
2lb natures recipe GF small breed

Wet:
~10 cans addiction
2 cans 96% pure balance chicken
2 trays natures recipe
2 trays nutromax puppy
2 small cans canyon creek salmon
2small cans EVO 96%

freeze dried:
6oz stella and chewys beef, duck, fish
16 oz stella and chewys lamb
1 bag orijen singles treats
7 oz trial ziwipeak

Treats:
1 bag zukes salmon
1 bag Bil Jac minis
1 bag natural balance tillmans treats
1 bag dried sweet potato chews
2 bags NB grain free jerky
A bunch of GF biscuits

UM

GUESS I DONT NEED TO GO TO THE PET STORE BEFORE WORK TODAY....

Also... Just made that list from memory while sitting in bed sooo pretty sure I forgot some things. I buy stuff when it's on sale and stock up....

Ooh yeah... 10lbs of Darwin's in the freezer and 12 cans Kirkland GF chicken. Lord. Apparently I never need to go shopping again.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, I have a pet food problem . My garage looks like a pet store.

I've been finding too many sales/clearances lately. Petco had Canyon Creek Ranch on clearance so I bought a bag of the Beef and a bag of the Chicken (I think 30 pounds each). I went to TSC yesterday for cat litter and 4Health dog food was on sale so I grabbed a bag (35 pounds). And I have one or 2 bags of the usual Kirkland (40 pounds each). We won't even discuss cat food. . .


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Yes, I have a pet food problem . My garage looks like a pet store.
> 
> I've been finding too many sales/clearances lately. Petco had Canyon Creek Ranch on clearance so I bought a bag of the Beef and a bag of the Chicken (I think 30 pounds each). I went to TSC yesterday for cat litter and 4Health dog food was on sale so I grabbed a bag (35 pounds). And I have one or 2 bags of the usual Kirkland (40 pounds each). We won't even discuss cat food. . .



OOOH TSC has a sale, I am by there tonight will grab a bag (and take a peek at the Chick Days fowl too)....


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

BernerMax said:


> OOOH TSC has a sale, I am by there tonight will grab a bag (and take a peek at the Chick Days fowl too)....



Oooo do they have the baby duckies too??? I love the baby ducks. Chicks are cute too but I grew up with them so not overly exciting lol.

Sorry, OT.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

xoxluvablexox said:


> Oooo do they have the baby duckies too??? I love the baby ducks. Chicks are cute too but I grew up with them so not overly exciting lol.
> 
> Sorry, OT.


the other feedstore says waterfowl come later, but since i am popping in anyway I will see....


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't understand why the need for so many bags of food. ?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Well I tend to feed variety. I feel better about it.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

I have one bag of kibble and no treats. A belly scratch and a pat on the head are enough recognition for my dogs. 

Now and then they do get some scraps or a piece of cheese.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Yellowsnow said:


> I have one bag of kibble and no treats. A belly scratch and a pat on the head are enough recognition for my dogs.
> 
> Now and then they do get some scraps or a piece of cheese.


That seems so dull somehow. I mean, I don't _need_ chips or chocolate or the occasional adult beverage but I sure enjoy my treats and my dogs enjoy theirs too. It is fun to watch them gnawing on a beef trachea or crunching into a homemade biscuit. A small treat when coming back indoors from the yard reinforces their recall and it is hilarious to seem them flying back inside full speed when I call them.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Shell said:


> That seems so dull somehow. I mean, I don't _need_ chips or chocolate or the occasional adult beverage but I sure enjoy my treats and my dogs enjoy theirs too. It is fun to watch them gnawing on a beef trachea or crunching into a homemade biscuit. A small treat when coming back indoors from the yard reinforces their recall and it is hilarious to seem them flying back inside full speed when I call them.


I don't have dogs to make "ME" feel better. They are my companions in the fields and at home. They are perfectly happy and content, running and sitting in my lap. 

My dogs recall when I say "here". No treats needed.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Yellowsnow said:


> I don't have dogs to make "ME" feel better.


Which is why it seems dull and a little sad to me. Watching a dog take joy in his environment, including treats and chews, is one of the fun things about dog ownership. When I first gave Chester a beef trachea, it took him a few minutes to figure out how to start eating on it (it is slippery and hard to hold) and watching the gears turn in his head and then the light click on as he started to chomp down was quite amusing. It is like watching a small child experience the silly little things in life that adult humans have forgotten to enjoy but kids and dogs still revel in. 

I don't _need_ a treat to call the dogs in, but the potential of a treat on occasion provides an extra motivation and adds to their safety.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

PureMutt said:


> I don't understand why the need for so many bags of food. ?


I am speaking for myself here, I am not sure about others. I keep so many bags because I feed a rotation diet for variety. So when I see a bag of food on sale that I like and know my dogs do well on I still snag it up if it has a good expiration date. I usually have 3-4 months worth of kibble on hand for each dog. So that's a lot of bags of different foods.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Shell said:


> Which is why it seems dull and a little sad to me. Watching a dog take joy in his environment, including treats and chews, is one of the fun things about dog ownership. When I first gave Chester a beef trachea, it took him a few minutes to figure out how to start eating on it (it is slippery and hard to hold) and watching the gears turn in his head and then the light click on as he started to chomp down was quite amusing. It is like watching a small child experience the silly little things in life that adult humans have forgotten to enjoy but kids and dogs still revel in.
> 
> I don't _need_ a treat to call the dogs in, but the potential of a treat on occasion provides an extra motivation and adds to their safety.


I watch a dog take enjoyment in his environment everyday. The least of their concerns is a treat. Watching them run, think, problem solve, and enjoy themselves doing all of the above is plenty for me. If they are chewing on something, it is usually a dead animal or poo.

They have balls and old work socks to play with indoors, but most of the time they are too tired to play inside. Inside my dogs are asleep or lounging. outside they are monsters that tear up the Terra Frima like a boss.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Yellowsnow said:


> I watch a dog take enjoyment in his environment everyday. The least of their concerns is a treat. Watching them run, think, problem solve, and enjoy themselves doing all of the above is plenty for me. If they are chewing on something, it is usually a dead animal or poo.
> 
> They have balls and old work socks to play with indoors, but most of the time they are too tired to play inside. Inside my dogs are asleep or lounging. outside they are monsters that tear up the Terra Frima like a boss.


To each their own. 

I prefer to offer as broad of range of fun things as I can reasonably provide and not limit my dogs from enjoying something they really like. Running, sniffing, hiking, swimming, and yes, edible chews and treats. 

I'd much rather my dog be chewing on a chunk of beef or chicken that I've provided than on a dead animal that may have been poisoned or be diseased or on poo which may have parasites and just plain smells nasty.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

PureMutt said:


> I don't understand why the need for so many bags of food. ?


Well I don't have that much food (versus treats) BUT I buy what is on sale - that I know my dogs will do okay on. So if one brand is on sale and their last one isn't, that's usually what I buy. Treats because we use a bunch of different ones for the dogs at work and every time we get something new I want to go buy a bag to see if my dogs like it  AND I was treat training a LOT more in the summer than I am now, so my habits changed this season but my buying didn't.


----------



## Yellowsnow (Feb 5, 2014)

Shell said:


> To each their own.
> 
> I prefer to offer as broad of range of fun things as I can reasonably provide and not limit my dogs from enjoying something they really like. Running, sniffing, hiking, swimming, and yes, edible chews and treats.
> 
> I'd much rather my dog be chewing on a chunk of beef or chicken that I've provided than on a dead animal that may have been poisoned or be diseased or on poo which may have parasites and just plain smells nasty.



Too each their own is right.

I to would rather have them chew on my bed than a dead animal, but they chew and roll on whatever they find. Dogs will be dogs. If chewing on a treat is the highlight of their day, well...

I have no issues with how anyone feeds or treats their dogs, I was just stating how I do it.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

for me, i don't really have that many bags of food. the Orijen 6 fish is for Gem, all 3 carnivora's are raw patties for Gem as I prefer to feed raw but she is allergic to chicken and beef. I have 3 bags cuz she's a big dog and there's only 8 1/2lbs patties per bag lol the Orijen is because I can't afford to feed her entirely raw.

the PC Salmon and natural organics are for Baby as she has terrible allergies, i get the natural planet organics from work and our shipments are spotty since were so small and the company is in another province so the PC is backup. 

the chicken is for everyone else, I home make the rest pf their food


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

BernerMax said:


> OOOH TSC has a sale, I am by there tonight will grab a bag (and take a peek at the Chick Days fowl too)....


 No chickies here yet . I was looking for them too. . .



PureMutt said:


> I don't understand why the need for so many bags of food. ?


 For me, it's partly because I live 40 miles from anywhere that sells any halfway decent dog food, and I never really know when I might get snowed in or have a busy work schedule or whatever and not be able to get more pet food. So I need a month's reserve for that reason. Also because I don't want to buy it for full price, so if I always pick up a bag whenever it's on sale I almost never need to pay full price . I have the storage room so it might as well be stored at my house rather than at the store .

I don't have specific pet treats because I mostly use stuff like cheese and other "people food" as pet treats.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a lot of treats because of how much training we do. I also need some options for well balanced treats because my dogs are so small and we train so much.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh this DEFINITELY happens to me. It's quite ridiculous. But right now, I'm kind of 'tame'. 

I've got 

- 5lb of Acana Duck & Pear
- Little sample bags of Acana Prairie and Ranchlands
- 3.5lb bag of Purina One Beyond lamb

As far as treats go, I have a ton of Cloud Star treats right now because they just had a 50% off sale recently on their site.
So I have a bunch of different flavors of their soft n chewy treats, plus 3 of their Dynamo Duo treats (skin, hip/joint and tummy), etc.

I also have a bag of Dentastix and Get Naked chews.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I also have a pet food menagerie ....

Grandma Lucy's Artisan for special treats
Rotations New Zealand Lamb
Addiction Wild Kangaroo and Apples
Natures Variety Instinct Rabbit
4Health Pork grain free
Mini Milkbones (White 5 calorie)
Nunn Better Peanut biscuits
Various homemade treats I freeze.

I use all of these for training ... or for just because.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I have 3 extra bags of Fromm 4 star right now, because I had a BOGO coupon for Black Friday, so my friend and I both went and bought-one-got-one-free for Hamilton. 

Cookies... hmm.. I know we have a jar of Zukes, a bag of bully nuggets, a bag of freeze dried chicken, a bag of freeze dried liver, some TJs jerky strips and cookies, some Purina treats my MIL bought him that I haven't opened and will drop off in the donation bin at the pet store; some Milk Bones also from my MIL that would have met the same fate had my cat not chewed a hole in the box; a bag of Wellness treats... I think that's it. He also has a stockpile of different chewies; mostly bullies.

ETA: And a bag of Newman's Turkey & Sweet Potato treats in the car


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Kibble:
End of a 30lb Bag of Nature's Domain
8.8lbs and a teeny sample back of Horizon Legacy
1lb of ProNature Duck l'Orange
1/2lb of Performatrin small bites (treats)
1/2lb of Now! Senior formula (treats)
Sample of Earthborn Holistic

Treats:
1 lb of salmon cat treats from Bulk Barn.
1/2 lb of Dafur Zero G biscuits (also from Bulk Barn)
1/4 lb of sweet potato bits
2 beef trachea chews
dozen or so homemade "tea cakes" made with sweet potato and chicken (plus flour, eggs, etc.)
1/4 package of cut-up hot dogs (frozen)

Raw:
4 pork chops and 2 chicken breasts (that were left out overnight and I'm too scared to cook them for us)
1 lb of split beef vertebrae
1 stanky turkey wing
1 lb of frozen premade patties that I keep forgetting to feed...
1 whole kidney
1/2 lb of chicken backs (from back-on chicken legs)
4 chicken quarters
1 lb of chicken necks

The raw stuff has really stockpiled over the winter...


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

Let's see...I tend to buy things when they are on sale so I usually have a lot on hand. I'm feeding 4 dogs - around 70 lbs total.

*Kibble*
Nature's Logic Venison - almost finished
Dr Tim's Pursuit 30lbs - unopened, going next into the Vittle Vault (love that thing)
Acana Duck and Pear - 1lb trial size
Acana Lamb and Apple - 1lb trial size
Acana Chicken and Potato - 1lb trial size (unopened, these were on sale at a local pet food store for 1.99 each, had to grab some)
Merrick Pork and Sweet Potato 4lb - unopened

*Dehydrated/freeze dried*
Honest Kitchen Thrive (10lb box)
Honest Kitchen Verve (10lb box) - unopened
Honest Kitchen Preference (3lb box) - halfway through it
Grandma Lucy's Pureformance Goat (3lb)
Grandma Lucy's Pureformance Chicken (3lb) - unopened
Grandma Lucy's Pureformance Rabbit (3lb) - unopened
Grandma Lucy's Pureformance Lamb (3lb) - unopened (these were on sale at Chewy.com)
Stella and Chewy's Duck Duck Goose (16oz)

*Raw*
To mix with preference:
2lbs ground grass fed beef
1lb ground lamb
10lbs ground turkey

and about 10lbs of chicken (drumsticks, thighs, breasts, wings)

plus 4 tins of sardines in water

For treats I've got a large mixed grab bag from Best Bully Sticks, Orijen freeze dried Wild Boar treats, A couple Fromm grain free biscuits, and about 20 Ella says crunchy treats (duck, deer, and rabbit).

I also have a crap ton of supplements that I don't even want to start listing, and different dog shampoos up the wazoo.

Yeah, I don't have to go shopping anytime soon!

edit: I forgot, I still have some Addiction Brush Tail cans, I think about 18 left.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

We only ever have one bag of food at a time. We stop to get a new one when there is only a day or two worth left in the current bag. Right now, we have a just opened large bag of Acana Ranchlands. 

Treats: 
Orijen freeze dried one ingredient something (I can't remember what we have right now)
blue buffalo training treats 
dried sweet potatoes
freeze dried liver treats
Nutro something (they are little heart shaped dry treats with oatmeal as the only grain and various fruit. right now they have apple ones. I forget what they are called)

raw: 
a brand new box of primal rib bones 
chicken


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That's a lot of food!

I don't keep much around at all. Typically I have one 40lb bag of food and purchase another when it's getting low. Right now I have a bag of Dr Tim's that I just opened.

For treats, I usually keep some Zukes around for when I need something quick and easy. I have some Ziwipeaks that I never used up and ziplock bag of hard biscuit type treats that were a gift and I rarely feed.

In the freezer I have meatballs, chicken hearts, beef liver, and maybe some chicken liver. I have string cheese and a Nature's Balance roll in the fridge. Most training treats I feed are "people food" so I don't purchase many treats made for dogs.

I buy bully sticks in bulk, so I have a 50 count bag in the closet.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

We have one bag of Kirkland Adult Chicken, Rice and Veg...we decant from a big container into the daily use one and when the big container is emptied we grab another bag the next time we're out (seems to keep it fresher longer by not opening it all the the air three times a day). 

We usually have a lot of treats on hand because Ranger gets Barkbox once a month and they usually have at least two different bags of treats. I love their treats so far because they are Canadian/American sourced ingredients and usually quite healthy. He LOVED the alligator ones we got in the last one (of course because they stink and almost make me gag haha). 

Apart from that he gets human food (freezer burned meats, hotdog for training, lettuce because he loves it, etc). This weekend is the Dog Expo in Halifax, so I'm sure we'll pick up some more there since I have an addiction lol


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

PureMutt said:


> I don't understand why the need for so many bags of food. ?


Well in my case we go thru about 2.5 large (30 or 35 lb) bags amonth for 3 dogs weighing about 300lbs total.... so having 6 bags is this months food and next's ready to go....

Also I switched last Oct from the brand of food we used for 19 years.... and am still working out what we are going to use/ what works for a giant breed puppy as well....as it seems one dog may have an allergy to chicken, actually bought another bag (had a $15 coupon) of the original food yesterday, and if the lamb and rice doesnt work out, we will have to go back to the original bison formula Solid Gold....


----------



## Hitchington (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a 60 pound dog and a 40 pound dog.

I keep the following on hand:
1 or 2 28 pound bags of kibble on hand, I rotate flavors with each bag.
5 cases of canned food because I rotate flavors every day.
Maybe 1 bag of freeze dried treats, but I usually use cheese or cooked meat as treats on the occasion that I give treats.


----------



## Dagwiig (Feb 17, 2014)

My large-breed puppy is about 15-20lbs at 10 weeks old
I have: 
25lb bag of Nature's Variety Instinct - Rabbit (Loves it, has good calcium levels - his knuckling over issue is almost completely resolved now! My/my mom's cat won't eat his cheap food anymore because I gave him some of this when he came to visit. Oops.)
30lb bag of Purina Puppy Chow that I got because he was eating it at his birth home, and I wasn't sure how long it would take the good stuff to arrive. It'll be gone when we donate it to the vet next month.
He also eats eggs, steak, veggies, rice, quinoa, pasta - whatever I feel like making.

Treats:
Some tasty organic dog cookies from the bakery in the big town.
Healthfuls Sweet Potato Bites, which are so sticky and gummy, he doesn't get to eat them yet, because they make the little guy gag. 
Dried salmon
Crunchy flat little organic biscuits - don't remember the brand.

The treats are looking like they'll be gone at the rate of about one loosely filled quart-sized jar a month.
I think the food will go about a month and a half, two months per bag? Not really sure, because we've been feeding real food with the kibble, and he came to us with some food, so I haven't patched all the numbers together. I will probably order another bag soon though, to be safe, because our mail only comes once a week if the weather is good.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Currently "in the canisters" (kitchen canisters that are supposed to be for flour and sugar lol) are Fromm Beef Frittata (15lb bag half gone) for Echo, Darby and Cookie They also get canned mixed in). Also in a canister Merrick Beef/Sweet Potato for Jack, but he HATES it, too, so it's going to be next in line for E, D and C. Jack's eating mostly canned now, no matter how good I mix he licks the kibbles and bowl clean and leaves a bowl of kibble.

In the pantry (downstairs storage shelves, it's always cool down there, great for pantry use) :
4 lb bags of 4Health grain free Beef, Pork, Whitefish, and Turkey
4 lb bag Merrick chicken/sweet potato
3.5 lb bag Purina One Beyond Chicken (I intend to prove my Purina one loving friend wrong!)

Canned:
Case of Kirkland Cuts in Gravy
2 petguard cans
2 new mans own cans
3 4Health Cans
2 Weruva cans.
Treats: 
Currently feeding Rachel Rae's Just 6 treats
In the pantry: A bag of cheese Organix treats
A bag of peanut butter organix treats
A bag of Orijen dehydrated chicken treats
Open bags of CET chews

For the CAT:
5 lb bag of Acana Grasslands
4 lb bag of 4Health Whitefish/potato

Canned from 4Health and Evolve

I feel a bit, er, crazy having all this stuff on hand.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I was at the pet store and they told me I was one bag away from receiving a free bag of Acana so I bought some Chicken and Burbank Potato and got Pacifica for free!

Both dogs and cats were very excited









Now we have:
1/4 left of 30lb bag of Lifetime Performance
1/8 left of 30lb bag of Lifetime Adult Chicken formula
2 full 30lb bags of Acana 
4lb of Pet Fresh roll (Beef flavour)
Lots of Chicken necks, tripe, baggies of mixed raw meats and meaty bones
Several cans of Sardines and Salmon 
1 box of the Natural Milkbone treats

IT'S TOO MUCH. lol


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Currently

Food:
Acana (I rotate)

treats/chews:
greenies
bully sticks
cow ears
roll over food roll cut up and frozen tiny (technically not a treat but it's pretty high value for Manna)
I think I have a frozen turkey neck for her as well somewhere.


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

For one 20lb-ish dog I have 2 x 33lb bags of Fromm Gold - one of which was recently opened. I try to keep one unopened at all times as I don't buy it locally. I also have a small quantity of Sportmix charcoal bones (and 20lbs in the freezer), and a bag of doggie chocs for training.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

As far as food goes, I do prey model raw so have a wide variety. Stuff I almost always have: pork shoulder roast, beef heart, turkey thigh, whole chicken or leg quarters, lamb ribs, beef or chicken liver, beef kidney, whole sardines, pork spleen, pork brain, beef sweetbread. (Plus for the cats: chicken hearts, chicken thighs, mice)

Treats:
Homemade liver treats

I used to get Zukes but they got bought out by Purina and I won't buy it anymore. No thank you. I've been using Ziwi Peak as treats but it's expensive, the squares are easy to break into little pieces and they last me a long time but I want to find good round treats for training, food dispensers, and treat puzzles too.


----------



## YrZ (Feb 28, 2014)

I mostly use fresh fruits & Chicken treats! Works great for me


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Just bought 12 cans PetGuard Chicken/brown rice and 12 cans Lamb/Brown rice. They are the "old" 14 ounce cans, they're being replaced with 13oz cans, so you get an ounce less food for the same price  

Since I saw them at m local wegmans, I decided to load my buggy. There were a few more, probably should've bought those too. 
The shelves are starting to look like a pet food store LOL. 

Need to get some more canned cat food soon, too!


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

I never realized how much stuff I have until I made this thread. I'm trying hard to use stuff up. Last week we finished our rawhide chews and I'm making my way down to the bottom of the blue dog bakery softies. I think I'm going to have to host a doggie play date at my house to use up some of this stuff.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

We have a bag of Wellness Core (open), a bag of Grain Free 4Health waiting to be opened, a half dozen cans of Wing-a-lings (Merricks), 24 cans of Before the Grain Chicken, 12 cans of Before the Grain Trip, 75 bully sticks, a dozen hooves, and 2.2 pound bag of ziwipeak lamb.

I have a lot of dogs, okay?


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

i keep a variety of brands of kibble and can food. i only have
5 different treats on hand. i'm low on treats.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

variety and rotation feeding.



PureMutt said:


> I don't understand why the need for so many bags of food. ?


----------



## yooper_at_heart (Aug 23, 2006)

Food:
1 5lb bag of Dr Tim's grainfree Kinesis that Jasper will not touch
1 4 lb bag of 4 health duck
2 cans of purina one beyond (Target was the only store I could get to at the moment and it was the best they had)


treats: 
I have Orijjen Freeze Dried Lamb, I have some redbarn rolls and cloudstar dynamo treats on the way and I'm going to make anothe batch of homemade biscuts this week.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I admit I am a dog food hoarder. But, when I feel I just have way too much stashed I will take it to church and give it to a member there who can't afford food sometimes for his and his daughter's dogs. I do rotate foods and treats.

The dogs are currently eating Dr. Tim's Kinesis (a combination of regular and grain free). I top with various canned foods.

Currently, we have in the dog food closet:

DRY:
Just came today - 2, 15 lb. bags of Kinesis (1 regular, 1 grain free)
1, 15 lb. bag of Annamaet Option
1, 5 lb. each of Annamaet Adult, Lean (they've eaten Option and I want to try these formulas)
1, 5 lb. bag of Victor Ocean
samples of other Victor foods (Senior, Grain Free)

I also use Fromm Salmon a la Veg in our rotation but won't buy any until the food above is gone. I can get Fromm locally anytime, but have to order the foods above.

CAN:
Wellness 95% and Stews
Fromm 4Star
Instinct Healthy Weight Salmon
Mulligan Stew

TREATS:
Annamaet Lean biscuits
Wellness Lamb grain free biscuits
Some Cloud Star biscuits
Just bought some Sportmix Golden and plan on getting some Charcoal (the dry cleaning lady brings them these biscuits twice a week and they go bonkers for them)
Some small Fruitables
Some Cloud Star soft treats for training and I give them to the nurses at the hospital to give the dogs when we do therapy dog visits there.

The dogs get a biscuit at bedtime and one in the morning

I also have THK Beams
Ark Naturals Brushless Toothpaste chews
Vetri-Science Dental chews
Whimzees chews


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

that's really kind, open hearted and caring. i'm glad you're on the planet.



StellaLucyDesi said:


> I admit I am a dog food hoarder.
> 
> >>>>>> But, when I feel I just have way too much stashed I will take it to church and give it to a member there who can't afford food sometimes for his and his daughter's dogs. <<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------

